# Hitachi C12RSH Dust Port/Connection



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

So I went ahead and purchased the Hitachi C12RSH miter saw and like the saw so far. The one issue I am having is that the dust port that connects to the bag (which I'd rather use a shop vac for) is not allowing me to connect any of my vac accessories. For anyone that has this saw, how have you hooked up any sort of DC to this port? Is there an accessory to get it working properly or a certain size PVC pipe that will allow me to hook up either my DC, shop vac, or Festool dust extractor? Anything really, at this point, will help


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Duct Tape?

I've used Yoplait Yogurt containers with the end cut out to make handy tapered connectors between different hose sizes.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

While viable, it seems there's gotta be a better way than yogurt containers to do this


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, the other question I had with this saw was how to angle it to the right. I can move the head freely to the left to make a bevel cut but I can't for the life of me figure out how to move it to the right. The scale goes both ways so I'm assuming you can in fact do this, no?


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaand I just figured it out right after posting this (the bevel stuff). Ignore my previous post  I'd still like to see how people with this saw hook up their DC though


----------



## Phil68 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just bought the same saw 2 days ago. I use Fernco plumbing fittings to adapt all my equipment to my shop vac… this is the one I used for this saw and it works great. You can tighten one clamp tight to the port on the saw and tighten the other side till the opening provides enough pressure to slip the shop vac hose into….

Fernco 2 in. Drain Waste and Vent x 2 in. Drain Waste and Vent Flexible PVC Coupling

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100096490?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051&N=5yc1vZbuf5Z1z114xd&R=100096490

I've also used the Fernco fittings to adapt the 4" ports on my bandsaw, jointer and table saw to accept the shop vac hose using Fernco reducers. Easy to put on the machines and readily available to most locally. I just grabbed my calipers, took measurements and wandered the big orange till I found a solution and have been using them since.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Phil,
I actually had a 2.5" connector from some other parts that i had for my shop vac and I ended up melting one end down with a heat gun and attaching it to the port. It worked out great and I'm now able to hook my vac up to the port easily. I haven't tested fully how well the DC is working as my shop is kind of in flux right now as I try to finish up 2 projects before I can do a shop cleanup/cabinet build but at least it's plugging in


----------



## mdawson2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the same fitting that Phil mentioned. Connects right to the saw and my hose for my dust deputy.


----------



## robmaurizi (Mar 15, 2012)

Genius! I knew there was some rubber fitting I could use… I think I'll head to the HD today to see if that part fits on the C10FCE2 as well.


----------



## TD4stage (Aug 15, 2017)

Hopefully someone is still paying attention to this thread! I have this Hitachi saw in question along with a shop vac/dust deputy. I am getting a ton of suction going to the saw dust port and it picks up well. The problem is, is that there is still a LOT of extraneous dust coming out the back of the saw. I'm not sure what to do to fix it.

Thanks for any suggestions!

Pat


----------

